# NEW! ECS Tiguan MQB 2.0T Gen3B Silicone Turbo Inlet Hose



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Improving the airflow, decreasing resistance, and reducing the turbulence of that air is what it takes to make more power and maximize the efficiency of your turbo. That’s why we are happy to bring you another fresh upgrade designed to make your Tiguan MQB Gen3B 2.0T sound and perform better thanks to our brand new Silicone Turbo Inlet Hose!


ECS Tiguan MQB 2.0T Gen3B Silicone Turbo Inlet Hose



ECS Tiguan MQB 2.0T Gen3B Silicone Turbo Inlet Hose
Fits
VW Tiguan MQB 2.0T Gen3B (2018+)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What will one notice if installed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex.rhodes79 (Oct 12, 2019)

You'll notice a lighter wallet.


----------



## roldan.nelson (Mar 29, 2015)

Alex.rhodes79 said:


> You'll notice a lighter wallet.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I totally agree with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

At $60, I am sure some will buy it for the cosmetic improvement alone. Plus, you wouldn't want your turbo inlet to collapse, would you?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

60 dollars to install something with someone elses logo and no other gains
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I always laugh at how cynical we all are about this stuff on the Tiguan forum vs the GTI or R forum.....because the performance guys are all like yeah 2hp, get it baby (I'm in that pack, I own an R), but the Tiguan folks are like yeah, you're not going to notice it...meh. I for one will buy it for cosmetic and as I've already done the Turbo Inlet Pipe, drop in filter, snow screen removal and a Power Module from Neuspeed I'm already playing the modification game so if it at least ads an HP or two, improves the turbo induction sound a little bit, I'm game. Likely won't do much but for me its about personalizing the car as well.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> I always laugh at how cynical we all are about this stuff on the Tiguan forum vs the GTI or R forum.....because the performance guys are all like yeah 2hp, get it baby (I'm in that pack, I own an R), but the Tiguan folks are like yeah, you're not going to notice it...meh. I for one will buy it for cosmetic and as I've already done the Turbo Inlet Pipe, drop in filter, snow screen removal and a Power Module from Neuspeed I'm already playing the modification game so if it at least ads an HP or two, improves the turbo induction sound a little bit, I'm game. Likely won't do much but for me its about personalizing the car as well.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

meh, if it was better quality and looked better then i would agree with a purchase and install. would even be willing, and have done so in the past, to pay that extra amount for the quality of part. but you're literally changing out one plastic piece for another plastic piece that only improvements are non corrugated.
i mean one of the selling points is a stainless steel hose clamp!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

im all for modding cars, you can see that in my signature, and currently modding my 7 month old Arteon :laugh::banghead::laugh: 
but i try and install parts that are worth a damn. 

what they should have done, is made this an entire intake kit. NOW THAT would be worth the money and install! and for being over 50% of the way there, im kinda confused on why they didnt just make the entire intake kit. 

in the end, to each their own. if i see your Tig with all of these parts installed, i will think its pretty cool and congratulate you, but i will hold out for other options. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

What has changed as the result of adding the ECS pipe?


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

azgman said:


> What has changed as the result of adding the ECS pipe?


As stated above in this thread. Lighter wallet mod. I got like $60 poorer and 15min of my life wasted. But other then that. Great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

XDeCX said:


> As stated above in this thread. Lighter wallet mod. I got like $60 poorer and 15min of my life wasted. But other then that. Great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, you rock anyways!


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

azgman said:


> LOL, you rock anyways!


Lol ty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

